# Which tower would you select at Aulani?



## Qi Zhang

Hi,

We're spending 3 nights in a 2 bedroom ocean view villa then staying the remainder of our visit in a 3 bedroom ocean view villa. My question is, do you have a preferred tower to stay in?

I found the following advice from this post:
http://jetsetfam.com/99-things-to-do-at-disney-aulani-hawaii/

"In the past, we’ve stayed in a one-bedroom villa in the ‘EWA Tower and a dedicated two-bedroom villa in the Waianae Tower. Both had unobstructed ocean views; however I much rather preferred the ‘EWA Tower for a few reasons. 1. It was much easier to get from your hotel room to well, everywhere. The Waianae Tower was a much longer walk and a pain to quickly get from your room to Aunty’s, the Makaloa Lawn, the beach and ‘Ama ‘Ama. See, there is a walkway along ‘EWA Tower and you need to fight the pool crowds to get anywhere when you are in Makaloa Tower. 2. Makaloa Tower gets the uneventful sunrise blazing in your room from underneath the blackout curtains, but the ‘EWA Tower gets the most amazing sunsets that you will ever see every night. It’s truly one of the best parts of your trip. So make the request at the time of reservation."

I was just wondering what others thought. Does the EWA tower really get the gorgeous sunsets?

Thanks!


----------



## Gorechick

I enjoyed our room in Waianae tower. It smelled wonderful every time we came down the elevator and out the door by the spa. The resort is so compact that once you figure out the walkways it's really not that bad to get around. I didn't find the walk to anywhere on property terribly long. It was enjoyable to take in the surroundings as we explored the resort.


----------



## OKW Lover

We've been to Aulani three times.  All three visits were in an Ocean View Grand Villa, twice in the Waianae tower and once in the Ewa tower.  Our preference is the Waianae tower for a _very_ minor reason; less visual intrusion from the Four Seasons when looking out over the resort.  

Our party is all adults and our pool time is pretty much confined to the adult pool so the Waianae tower is very convenient to that.  In fact, we can look down from our balcony and see if our favorite table is available.


----------



## MouseOfCards

We stayed ocean view in the Waianae tower and really enjoyed the ocean view overlooking the pools. We also didn't find it difficult to get around the resort to different points and restaurants. We often sat on our shaded balcony in the afternoons and saw the sun glaring down on the Ewa tower during those times. There are probably gorgeous sunset views from the Ewa tower, but few people are able to enjoy those balconies during the afternoons due to the glaring sunlight. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Qi Zhang

MouseOfCards said:


> We stayed ocean view in the Waianae tower and really enjoyed the ocean view overlooking the pools. We also didn't find it difficult to get around the resort to different points and restaurants. We often sat on our shaded balcony in the afternoons and saw the sun glaring down on the Ewa tower during those times. There are probably gorgeous sunset views from the Ewa tower, but few people are able to enjoy those balconies during the afternoons due to the glaring sunlight. Hope you have a great trip!


Totally makes sense! I too dislike having the sun in my eyes! Much prefer sitting in the shade. Thank you for this tip!


----------



## nkereina

It's not a far walk between either tower and they offer similar views, so IMO, neither tower has much of a benefit over the other. The benefit of Waianae tower is that the spa is on the ground floor and it's also closer to the parking garage. It also seems less busy, since the stores and restaurants are closer to Ewa tower. The benefit of Ewa tower is being closer to the store/restaurants and being near the lawn where the luau is.


----------



## CaliAdventurer

They are both excellent views.  I slightly prefer the view from the Waianae Tower (you dont see the lines to the slides or the Four Seasons.) BUT I prefer the Ewa Tower because the OV rooms don't get direct hot sun. So it depends on what season youre going.  April is pretty warm already.  But either way, you wont go wrong.   Everything is convenient.  Plus for Ewa, closer to Aunties, Ama Ama, and the gift shops.  Plus for Waianae, close to spa, Ulu's and adult pool.


----------



## marx

On our three trips to Aulani we were in Ewa.  On our second trip my wife got sick and so we extended the trip a few days and got a room in Waianae.  (All were Ocean views).  I do agree that Ewa is more convenient for restaurants and Aunty's, but Waianae is (much) closer to the parking lot if you plan to be driving a lot.  We prefer Ewa.


----------



## wdrl

We have stayed at Aulani three times and have been in three different parts of the resort.  All three times we were in studios: once in a Pool View villa (Waianae Building villa #304); once in an Ocean View villa (Ewa Phase 1 Building villa #1154); and once in an Ocean View villa (Ewa Phase 3 Building villa #1578).

The parking garage is on the Waianae side of the resort so those villas are a bit easier to access if you have a car.  Aulani is fairly compact, so its easy to get to almost any part of the resort from any room.

If given a choice, I prefer the villas in the Ewa Phase 3 Long Wing, which are villas xx70 - xx89.  The villas facing the Waikolohe Valley offer shade in the morning and afternoon sun, as well as at least partial views of the sunset.  The Waianae Building villas xx01 - xx12 facing the Waikolohe Valley offer morning sun and afternoon shade.  They would be my second choice when booking an Ocean View Villa.

When choosing a location, some people consider whether the villa has an angled balcony or a straight, non angled balcony.  Except for the Grand Villas, the Waianae Building DVC villas (xx02 - xx13) and the Ewa Phase 3 Long Wing (xx70- xx88) have angled balconies.  The Ewa Phase 1 Building (xx50 - xx59) and the Ewa Phase 3 Building Short Wing (xx60 - xx69) have straight non angled balconies.  

I prefer the Studios with angled balconies because the room configuration is slightly different.  The studios with angled balconies have two nightstands, one on each side of the bed.  The studios with the non angled balconies have only one nightstand.


----------



## Diznygrl

We stayed in Ewa Tower and liked it for its proximity to certain things, but BEWARE getting a room on the end of the tower. This is where they put the huge industrial fans which I assume run the air conditioners for all the rooms. Our room was right above this (one bedroom villa room #768) and it was LOUD and nonstop. We had an "ocean view" and couldn't even go out to enjoy our balcony because of those obnoxious fans.  If I ever go again I will make sure I request anywhere but over there.


----------



## alldiz

Diznygrl said:


> We stayed in Ewa Tower and liked it for its proximity to certain things, but BEWARE getting a room on the end of the tower. This is where they put the huge industrial fans which I assume run the air conditioners for all the rooms. Our room was right above this (one bedroom villa room #768) and it was LOUD and nonstop. We had an "ocean view" and couldn't even go out to enjoy our balcony because of those obnoxious fans.  If I ever go again I will make sure I request anywhere but over there.


Wow that stinks!!!!  So they are on 6th floor?  How many floors are in building? I wonder if they would know the at front desk at checkin if I am near that.
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## Diznygrl

alldiz said:


> Wow that stinks!!!!  So they are on 6th floor?  How many floors are in building? I wonder if they would know the at front desk at checkin if I am near that.
> Thanks
> Kerri



I don't remember exactly. I just know that I wrote the room # and tower in my journal as a reference for next time. I borrowed this picture from another thread to illustrate where it was.






It was in the short blue highlighted building on the far right. See the little grey box on the end? Those are the fans, and my room was literally right on the end next to them. I'm sure all you'd have to do is tell them at check-in (or if you do online pre-check in, make a note of it in the special requests box, which is what I plan on doing next time if I am fortunate enough to return to Aulani) you don't want a room on the end of Ewa Tower next to the big industrial fans and they would probably know what you're talking about!


----------



## blondietink

We were in the same location on the short end, literally the last room, but on the 8th floor and we didn't hear a thing from the fans.  However, we dud have to deal with the constant noise for all the parties on the lawn in the evening from the golf tournament.  We were not happy.


----------



## alldiz

Diznygrl said:


> I don't remember exactly. I just know that I wrote the room # and tower in my journal as a reference for next time. I borrowed this picture from another thread to illustrate where it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the short blue highlighted building on the far right. See the little grey box on the end? Those are the fans, and my room was literally right on the end next to them. I'm sure all you'd have to do is tell them at check-in (or if you do online pre-check in, make a note of it in the special requests box, which is what I plan on doing next time if I am fortunate enough to return to Aulani) you don't want a room on the end of Ewa Tower next to the big industrial fans and they would probably know what you're talking about!


Wow thanks for the pic !! That would be extremely annoying.
I have an OV room and I requested high floor EWA overlooking pool area so hopefully I'm good. But my goodness I will insist on pool side after seeing there size of that AC "complex"
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## iheartcoasters

We have stayed in Aulani 2x during winter break in December. Both times we requested Ewa overlooking the pool for our OV room, and both times we were put in the phase one location on the above map. Last room was 1458. We have really enjoyed this location because in the morning we can see Mickey during breakfast times when he's out, and the evenings we can listen to the musicians from the lounge. We also have the long connected balcony which is nice.


----------



## Emagine

I am totally uneducated here...we are getting close to our online check in. No kids, just us. We booked an OV studio. Where would be a good spot? I am not sure what rooms are where on that map.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

We are close to online check in too.  We have two studios booked, standard view.  I have seen a "view" pictured of just a neighboring roof and fan.  Anyone know what to request.  I know Standard is not premium, would just like to know possibly better options.  TIA


----------



## NoJolt4U

Hello all, where are the best views for 1 bed room standard view rooms? I realize none of the standard are great but wondering if there is one section that may be better? Would one tower be better for views? Higher or lower. I dont care for proximity to the restaurants as much as proximity to pools or the ocean. But really trying to get the best view possible. Thanks!!!


----------



## CT15

Yes Im tagging in here too... I would love to know too best location for an OV studio.... please advise.


----------



## DVCRSheridan

CT15 said:


> Yes Im tagging in here too... I would love to know too best location for an OV studio.... please advise.





Emagine said:


> I am totally uneducated here...we are getting close to our online check in. No kids, just us. We booked an OV studio. Where would be a good spot? I am not sure what rooms are where on that map.




In our 3 trips we've had OV studios on the 16th floor of the Waianae tower every time and absolutely love it!


----------



## PetePanMan

which locations have least amount of direct sun?  I prefer shade on balconies.


----------



## JOANNEL

Are the DVC room specific to one tower?


----------



## squeezle

I just wanted to thank everyone who gave input on this thread!  With the information here, I decided to request our ocean view villa be on an upper floor in the Waianae Tower facing the pool. Our decision was based on less afternoon direct sun and proximity to the parking garage/spa/adult pool. Now, time to cross my fingers and hope we get it.


----------



## DVCRSheridan

squeezle said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone who gave input on this thread!  With the information here, I decided to request our ocean view villa be on an upper floor in the Waianae Tower facing the pool. Our decision was based on less afternoon direct sun and proximity to the parking garage/spa/adult pool. Now, time to cross my fingers and hope we get it.



Good choice! Good luck and let us know how it works out for you


----------



## Michelle smith

wdrl said:


> We have stayed at Aulani three times and have been in three different parts of the resort.  All three times we were in studios: once in a Pool View villa (Waianae Building villa #304); once in an Ocean View villa (Ewa Phase 1 Building villa #1154); and once in an Ocean View villa (Ewa Phase 3 Building villa #1578).
> 
> The parking garage is on the Waianae side of the resort so those villas are a bit easier to access if you have a car.  Aulani is fairly compact, so its easy to get to almost any part of the resort from any room.
> 
> If given a choice, I prefer the villas in the Ewa Phase 3 Long Wing, which are villas xx70 - xx89.  The villas facing the Waikolohe Valley offer shade in the morning and afternoon sun, as well as at least partial views of the sunset.  The Waianae Building villas xx01 - xx12 facing the Waikolohe Valley offer morning sun and afternoon shade.  They would be my second choice when booking an Ocean View Villa.
> 
> When choosing a location, some people consider whether the villa has an angled balcony or a straight, non angled balcony.  Except for the Grand Villas, the Waianae Building DVC villas (xx02 - xx13) and the Ewa Phase 3 Long Wing (xx70- xx88) have angled balconies.  The Ewa Phase 1 Building (xx50 - xx59) and the Ewa Phase 3 Building Short Wing (xx60 - xx69) have straight non angled balconies.
> 
> I prefer the Studios with angled balconies because the room configuration is slightly different.  The studios with angled balconies have two nightstands, one on each side of the bed.  The studios with the non angled balconies have only one nightstand.


This is the most informative information yet I have read. Can I ask you, what studio with ocean view was better, straight or angled? Say for sunsets?


----------



## sandscheng6

@*OKW Lover *What's your favorite table in the adult area?


----------



## OKW Lover

sandscheng6 said:


> @*OKW Lover *What's your favorite table in the adult area?


There is one right next to the bar.  Yes, that tells you something about our priorities.


----------



## GeneralTso

I think Ewa Tower is fantastic and always request it.  It's closer to everything, the views are fantastic. I haven't stayed in the other so can't compare views, just location.


----------

